# Membership notices - please read if you have a paid subscription



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

It has come to our attention that some users are having an issue with their membership payments going though, but not showing the membership on their account. 

After digging into it, it seems as though users who had signed up previously, before the site came into our possession, still had their subscription linked to the old paypal account. 

We have gone and canceled all of those subscriptions, so if you see a notice about your subscription being canceled, this means you will have to re-sign up, in order for your subscription for paid membership to continue. 

We will be getting any user who paid, but did not get the membership a membership term that reflects their payment.

We are trying to get to all users on the list, that have paid but do not have the subscription attached to their account, but it would help us if those users sent us a PM. The information Paypal provides makes it a task to find everyone, so your help is appreciated. 

Thank you for your understanding, 
Helena


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

I realize that I am old, but that whole thing confused me. I guess I didn't realize there was a change in ownership/leadership; I am not here all the time.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Ahhh, so that's what that paypal email was all about. It was kind of confusing as I pay by the year non-recurring.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Pam said:


> I realize that I am old, but that whole thing confused me. I guess I didn't realize there was a change in ownership/leadership; I am not here all the time.



I recommend going into your PayPal and canceling your subscription. I am going to send you a PM about how to do it and some other account details. :smthumbup:

~ dm, community support


----------

